# Good last name for an EMT



## CodeSurfer (Jun 18, 2005)

Here's the deal, my last name sucks, soooooo I want your suggestions for a good legal last name (not something super cheezy) for me to change it to.  Everything in this field is done by last name and mine is too long and hard to pronounce and spell and I hate it.  So give me a new last name!


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 18, 2005)

YOU could change your full name to Cathy Dore!

 :lol:      :lol: 


(sorry, couldn't help it, HAD to steal it!)


----------



## Jon (Jun 18, 2005)

What is your current last name... we could probably come up with an "Ellis Island" version......


----------



## vtemti (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Jun 18 2005, 09:16 AM
> * What is your current last name... we could probably come up with an "Ellis Island" version...... *


 We're up for the task. Just need a reference point to begin the melt down. h34r:


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 18, 2005)

Change your first name to Epi and your last name to Nephrine


----------



## KEVD18 (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usafmedic45_@Jun 18 2005, 01:51 PM
> * Change your first name to Epi and your last name to Nephrine *


 beutiful!!!!


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 19, 2005)

ok ok ok... right now it's Durstin. *blech*


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 19, 2005)

Dee Fibrillate?
Carrie D'Ohvert? (Cardiovert)
Di O'Reese? (Diurese)


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 19, 2005)

you are so PUNny.


----------



## Margaritaville (Jun 19, 2005)

How about "Durst". Has a good ring and is fairly short.


----------



## Phridae (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CodeSurfer_@Jun 18 2005, 11:27 PM
> * ok ok ok... right now it's Durstin. *blech* *


 Whats wrong with that?

My last name is Woolverton.

Now quit yer b*itchin'.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 19, 2005)

Yeah, it could be worse. There used to be a doctor (a pediatrician to be specific) at a hospital I worked at as a phlebotomist who was named Dr. Wann-Kerr ("Waaaahn-Care"), but everytime we got a new hospital operator you would hear:  "Dr. Wanker, Dr. Wanker, call holding on 6523, Dr. Wanker."  

I don't know why stopped hyphenating her name.  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 19, 2005)

Durstin is a great last name.  Try Cassutti.  I don't know how many different versions I've heard - but it's a great way to screen calls - if they don't know how to pronounce my last name, they obviously don't know me.

If you're serious, I think the suggestion of Durst is a good one.  But why not just have people call you that as a nickname, rather than officially changing your name (which is what it sounds like you want to do).


----------



## Jon (Jun 19, 2005)

Honestly... that is that bad.... I'm stuck with Blatman......

how many batman jokes can I possibly stand.....


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Jun 19 2005, 09:12 AM
> * Honestly... that is that bad.... I'm stuck with Blatman......
> 
> how many batman jokes can I possibly stand..... *


 That would explain a lot


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Jun 19 2005, 11:12 AM
> * Honestly... that is that bad.... I'm stuck with Blatman......
> 
> how many batman jokes can I possibly stand..... *


 I never thought of that until now.


----------



## lindsayn2 (Jun 19, 2005)

Not to go against what you want to do, change your name and all, but I dont see what is so wrong with your name now.  Durstin, thats not bad at all could be a lot worse!!


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Jun 19 2005, 11:12 AM
> * Honestly... that is that bad.... I'm stuck with Blatman......
> 
> how many batman jokes can I possibly stand..... *


 Wow Jon, that is bad.  

Dun nah nu nu nu nuh nah! Blatman!

You know I love you.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 20, 2005)

:lol: 

Even if I had known your last name before, I never would have thought of Batman.

Now I won't be able to get it out of my head, code...  <_<


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 21, 2005)

wow... this just gets easier, and easier...    :lol:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Jun 21 2005, 03:04 AM
> * wow... this just gets easier, and easier...    :lol:    *


 What does?


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Jun 20 2005, 11:37 AM
> * :lol:
> 
> Even if I had known your last name before, I never would have thought of Batman.
> ...


 It's not as bad as this one... 

"It's a small world after all, It's a small world after all! It's a small world after all... It's a small, small world."

*sing with me now*


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 22, 2005)

OR how about this one...

This is the song that never ends...
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was...
Now they'll continue singing it no matter just because....

This is the song that never ends...
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was...
Now they'll continue singing it no matter just because....

This is the song that never ends...
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was...
Now they'll continue singing it no matter just because....

This is the song that never ends...
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was...
Now they'll continue singing it no matter just because....

This is the song that never ends...
Yes it goes on and on my friends...
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was...
Now they'll continue singing it no matter just because....


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Jun 22 2005, 08:55 AM
> * OR how about this one...
> 
> This is the song that never ends...
> ...


 Eventually you'll become tired and begin to forget the song. Then you'll faint from exhaustion.

The song will end when you do.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 24, 2005)

My first day of student teaching the teacher said...

Hello class, I'd like to introduce our student teacher ... (I dont want to put it on the internet for fear of my kids finding it, but it sounds like Miz-a-rock-a.)

This girl in the back of the class without looking at me raises her hand and asks "Does Mr. Miraka speak engligh?"

Your last name is fine, leave it.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 24, 2005)

Change it to Hollywood. Just because.


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 24, 2005)

That wouldn't work, remember "Hollywood" from Mannequin? He'd be the laughing stock for the rest of his life.

Especially if he wore those nifty sunglasses!


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Jun 24 2005, 04:54 PM
> * That wouldn't work, remember "Hollywood" from Mannequin? He'd be the laughing stock for the rest of his life.
> 
> Especially if he wore those nifty sunglasses!   *


 LOL, I remember!  I remember!!!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 25, 2005)

I loved that movie!


----------

